

Will Docker Replace Virtual Machines? - mekaj
https://blog.xenproject.org/2015/08/11/will-docker-replace-virtual-machines/

======
robhaswell
Yep.

~~~
scprodigy
Check this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10045714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10045714)

